# 15 aquascape



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Let me know what you think! I recently redid this tank after months and months of letting it grow out. It used to be all stem plants and mainly a cherry shrimp factory. I aquired some java fern and anubius from my brother, who is tearing his tanks apart and moving. I originally gave him all of these plants several years ago, so they have once again returned. Also in the tank not pictured are 4 kuhli loaches, 3 yoyo loaches and one very large (5"+) true siamese algae eater, all of which my brother also gave me.

10-12 anubius plants - some 12" + wide
8-10 java ferns - one about 10" wide
2 bunches of rotala
1 bunch ludwigia (spelling?)


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow, 100 views and not a single comment. Must look like crap. No suggestions?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Plants looks like they are healthy, although I would change the substrate that is better suited for live plants. What are the specs. of the tank?

P.S. - People should start posting more often to threads like these when they ask for suggestions. I find it rude when a thread has 100+ views and no comments. With that said, lets start posting more often guys.

Heck, if it was probably something of amanos ... I bet there would be more posting wouldn't there? ...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Darrell,

Your tanks is amazingly clean for a tank that has such slow growing plants. It seems that the growth has been slow too - the Java Fern is actually a pretty fast grower despite what most people think of it. I mention the slow growth because when the Java Fern grows slowly it's not as beatiful looking if compared to a fast growing one.

Your tank is clean and that's great, but I think that it needs some foreground plants. If you look carefully you will see that everything below the plants is very much dark area and white sand. You can make both of these very pleasing to look at by adding small plants. Basically "connecting" the white sand, the wood, and the big plants by using small plants placed on the border lines. Here's an example of a foreground plant, midground plant, and wood with plants on it:









One simple thing you can easily do as a start - use some of the Java Moss that you have, tie it to a few round rocks and place it on the white sand close to the base of the wood. Here's an example:









The small Anubias going down on the wood is great but needs to be fuller. Also fill up the area under the big Anubias and behind/above the wood.. A stem plant will do well there.

The plants that you have now have leaf size that is very similar. You could say "all the leaves are big". You can "fill" some areas with plants with smaller leaves. Also plants that have leaf shape that is different from the Java Fern and the Anubias. That will add interest.

Finally it seems that your tank tends to be an "island" aquascape. The wood or rocks and the plants form the "island" and everything else is a background for it. You can enhance that by making sure that there are no plants or wood touching the surface of the water or the sides of the tank. Just as an experiment - if you remove the Java Moss from where it is now and look you will see how the "island" looks more defined. Also the small Anubias to the right may be moved to the left - so it doesn't touch the glass. Here's an example of an "island" aquascape:









I know I gave a lot of pointers but if you can keep a tank with Java Fern and Anubias so amazingly clean and healthy you are well on your way to creating a great looking aquascape. Have fun experimenting!

--Nikolay


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Plants looks like they are healthy, although I would change the substrate that is better suited for live plants. What are the specs. of the tank?
> 
> P.S. - People should start posting more often to threads like these when they ask for suggestions. I find it rude when a thread has 100+ views and no comments. With that said, lets start posting more often guys.
> 
> Heck, if it was probably something of amanos ... I bet there would be more posting wouldn't there? ...


+1 on that.

JDINH04:
Well, I'm using the average substrate for planted tanks, although I guess it's hard to see in the photo. Size is about 1-2mm average.

As for the tank;

*2 x 55w CF from HS Supply many years ago (suspended from ceiling 12" off of top of the tank)
*DIY Co2 into a small powerhead
*Laterite in substrate
*Liquid ferts added 2 times weekly - Iron, Potassium, & a small amount of Flourish
*Marineland Emporer 280? HOB filter

NIKO:
Thanks for the compliments and helpful advice. The Java Ferns and Anubias are regularly popping up new growth, yet still slow as they tend to be. Thanks for adding the photos too. Gives me some ideas, but it won't quite look like that  I've been into planted tanks for about 4 years now, so I've got the plant maintaining and keeping them healthy down pretty well by now, I just need a better eye on layouts - which seems to be the hardest part of the hobby.
I kept the "java moss ball" up top since I wasn't sure just what to do with it yet. I want to incorporate it in somehow as the cherrys are always all over it for breeding and cover. I'm also considering glosso up front, or maybe even some riccia. Still not sure on that yet.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Darrell,

I'm still learning about aquascaping myself but I'm happy to comment on your tank.  

I agree with niko adding some foreground plants will add dimension. I have a fifteen gallon also and recently added some hc to my tank. I must say it makes a huge difference! You could also consider marselia quadrafolia as a foreground plant that when grown in is a very cool carpet plant. 

Mid ground plants such as blyxa look really pretty my husband and I added some to our tanks (a huge portion courtesy of Mr. Sanders!  ) and again it adds a lot of dimension and when planted near the driftwood looks very nice.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Darrell,

I'm one of the 100 views without a comment. I'm a plant grower trying to learn to be an aquascaper, so I have been waiting for comments on your tank, too, in hopes that I can learn something from people who are knowledgable! 

I like your basic layout and think that the comments you have now gotten sound helpful -- at least what I can picture in my head seems pretty good. One of the things I like about your layout is the uniformity of leaf size and shape that is there. I think that adding some other plants in the foreground and midground that have different textures will serve to enhance that strong focal point. But, as I said, I am not an aquascaper!

The only real negatives that I see are the java moss that you have already explained, and the fact that the rotala and ludwigia are currently lost, at least in the photograph. It may be that they are not "lost" when the tank is viewed or that as they grow out a bit they will have some "presence" in the tank. I think you have a good foundation to build on.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, the ludwigia and rotala are lost, so I might move them up front a little, maybe in the center as midground. They're both nice looking plants and now they're hard to find.
What exactly is marselia quadrifolia? I'm not at all familiar with that, but now I'm going to look into my books and see if I can find it. I was thinking about riccia, but I had it once before and it thrived very well and looked nice, but I kept digging it out of the filter intake and other areas when pieces came apart. Other than that, it was very nice looking.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

hey, FAN-TAS-TIC tank man.
I like it.
Sure it could prolly use a bit more "layout"?
but i really like it.
and you're right just getting them to grow right is key.
But I like it love the wood too.
keep up the good work!
-moo


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Darrell,

I used marselia quadrafolia as a foreground plant I took a pic before it got REALLY thick but this should give you an idea...Roy Deki has great specimens if you like it. 

Grows well with pressurzied co2, it's classified as a fern and in my experience was planted best with tweezers. It has a similar look to glosso but larger leaves, you can also get marsilea minuta a smaller version.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks Moo, Im currently working on that tank. I'm doing some moving and rearranging. Will post pics when done, maybe tomorrow.
Yuki; Thanks for the info on that. I looked it up in a few of my books and couldn't find it. Is it maybe a cross breed between glosso and something else? If I were to go with something like that, do you think they could be planted in screening to prevent uprooting? I have yoyo botias in this tank and they can be rather destructive.


----------

